# THE Gold Standard



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

*Campagnolo Shamal Ultra*

I liked to say Thanks for all the input in helping me decide. Campagnolo Shamal Ultra

I was a little nervous about how the gold would look w/ The LX24 paint scheme the gold is not bright(Mr T ). More muted, so cut the color from bits and let the paint and wheels carry the color, tell me what you think

Obviously I need to change the color on the bar wrap!
Any suggestions please?(black or blue?) 

Also considering changing the bar and stem ?? Ram?? Zipp??

Thanks again

Wish I had some sunshine for the photos


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

Gold rocks.

I was tempted to run that theme on my Bianchi. Nice choice.


----------



## gun2head (Sep 3, 2006)

Now there's some BLING BLING!! Hope you cap your front teeth to match...ha ha!!! Get that hood look goin' gangsta!! Man, even I'd roll out of your way...


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

Gold, I like Gold. In the words of Goldmember.You will not be disappointed with your choice. Fizik black bar tape with the gell inserts will match your saddle. When it comes to bars it all depends what you are looking for? some people make there choice on style and others on performance. Either way your bike will look a lot more well finished with an Italian bar and stem combo or an Italian intergrated. Just remember you get more options with angles on a bar and stem so you can change them when your riding style changes.

Stu


----------



## colnago 4 me (Feb 11, 2007)

I am also considering the Shamals ,They look great on your bike.
How do they ride /and what were previous wheels and how do they compare ?
I have Jet colour scheme on my bike and am still hesitating about the gold although there is a photo on http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...atures/tour_california/Navigators_spare_bikes


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't see why you need to change the bar tape. Looks great the way it is. I agree, Blue and Black would work as well - more durable color. Hey I am using White bar tape. So what do I know.

Me too have to take a pic of my C50 at our lake house - to give the C50 a picturesque justice to a beautiful bike. The lake is frozen now, so have to wait till spring.


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

tmluk said:


> Don't see why you need to change the bar tape. Looks great the way it is. I agree, Blue and Black would work as well - more durable color. Hey I am using White bar tape. So what do I know.
> 
> Me too have to take a pic of my C50 at our lake house - to give the C50 a picturesque justice to a beautiful bike. The lake is frozen now, so have to wait till spring.


What do you guys in snow country do for riding when...well, when it snows? In Sydney we dont get freezing winters so we get to ride all year round. Sorry just had to ask.


----------



## charliekeri (Apr 12, 2006)

yeah I agree with you on the gold and yellow clashing and not working together. Anything but the yellow tape would be an improvement and attach that seatbag only when necessary. You might as well have one of those license plate souveniers with your name on it that you can buy at a truck stop on I80


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

*Winter Sports of course*

I don't mind winter really. It is time for winter sports like cross country skiing ... way more cardio demanding than cycling, believe me. The change in season do give me something to look forward to. But cycling is still MY sport.

I wind down on cycling beginning in October. Over the winter is all about going to the gym (strength and flexibility work), x-country skiiing, and running. Starting in February, I ride on rollers to hone my techniques - I love it. Skiing and running give me the aerobic foundation. I hit the road on April 1 usually.

Since I read the book "Bike for Life", I recognize the importance of impact activities (like jogging) for bone density and strength/flexibility training for core. Passed that 40-something age, I have to be careful. The book is a wake-up call that cycling being the only sport is *NOT* very good for overall fitness. My wife is a R.N. and rehab therapist. She warned me for years about doing cycling only is not good.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

colnago 4 me said:


> I am also considering the Shamals ,They look great on your bike.
> How do they ride /and what were previous wheels and how do they compare ?
> I have Jet colour scheme on my bike and am still hesitating about the gold although there is a photo on http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...atures/tour_california/Navigators_spare_bikes



Thanks,
I know some people might think it's garish,We are all just having fun w/ this sport/hobby /sickness and 
are proud to own the Colnago brand,and you can't go wrong w/ Campy.
So I have to give these wheels a go (no ride report as of now)

Previous wheels Rolf Vigor

Go for the wheels the gold looks better w/ blue than the yellow on mine


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

ETWN Stu said:


> What do you guys in snow country do for riding when...well, when it snows? In Sydney we dont get freezing winters so we get to ride all year round. Sorry just had to ask.


Like Tmluk said xc skiing, spin class,gym, swimming

And shoveling lots of snow
hoping for an early spring to get out and Ride


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

charliekeri said:


> yeah I agree with you on the gold and yellow clashing and not working together. Anything but the yellow tape would be an improvement and attach that seatbag only when necessary. You might as well have one of those license plate souveniers with your name on it that you can buy at a truck stop on I80


Ouch Charlie
"change of wheels"
Black bar wrap it is

The bag has a spare tube and some levers, co2

VIVE ! LX24


----------



## ETWN Stu (Feb 15, 2007)

i4detail said:


> Ouch Charlie
> "change of wheels"
> Black bar wrap it is
> 
> ...


Some times you really need to just stick those things in your jersey pocket! got a bag on my trainer though for those longer rides where you need to take three of everthing incase!!

For me when it’s wet I row on an indoor trainer or stair climbing in our building at work.


----------



## colnago 4 me (Feb 11, 2007)

]
Just wondering are the spokes bladed ?
What is that meant to do to crosswind stability .
Like etwn stu i am also an Aussie and not riding due to snow is not a factor we come across down under !! 
I am still tossing up the shamal vs the hyperon ,having ridden a mates clincher version of the hyperons the ride and light weight were great.
The cost ,ummmmh .


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

colnago 4 me said:


> ]
> Just wondering are the spokes bladed ?
> What is that meant to do to crosswind stability .
> Like etwn stu i am also an Aussie and not riding due to snow is not a factor we come across down under !!
> ...




C4 Me,
Spokes are bladed

Crosswind stability is in the same category as the Eurus, Ksyrium.

Having said that I believe? they are the highest end metal clincher wheel you can buy.

Money is the only drawback/reason holding me back from owning 
Hyperion Clincher 

On another note I saw the new Mavic Ultimate http://www.velogogo.com/BlingBling/MavicCosmicCarboneUltimate 
which is almost exact to a Lightweight but w/ a big price break

Good luck I know how hard the descision can be


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Beautiful Frame color!*



i4detail said:


> I was a little nervous about how the gold would look w/ The LX24 paint scheme the gold is not bright(Mr T ) more muted, so cut the color from bits and let the paint and wheels carry the color, tell me what you think


. .However, it appears you need a bigger frame. You have a crap load of spacers under your stem, and that's a ton of seatpost showing for a non-sloping frame.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

KATZRKOL said:


> . .However, it appears you need a bigger frame. You have a crap load of spacers under your stem, and that's a ton of seatpost showing for a non-sloping frame.


You obviously have a different interpretation of "a crap load" and "a ton of" than I do.
Looks fine to me.
Colnago seem to agree with me judging by the pics on their website too.

Very nice i4detail .
I hope mine comes out as nice as yours has.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

*Thanks Guys*

From what I was told Ernesto Colnago designed his bike for race purposes.
That the head tube length should equal the seatpost length and then a 130mm stem.

That's something I heard who knows?




FTR good luck on the build


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

i4detail said:


> From what I was told Ernesto Colnago designed his bike for race purposes.
> That the head tube length should equal the seatpost length and then a 130mm stem.
> 
> That's something I heard who knows?
> ...



What you posted is interesting.
If it is true then my concerns about too much seatpost extension on my Master Olympic may be unfounded.
I need about 175mm of exposed seatpost (plus saddle stack height) and the headtube is 173mm according to Colnago.


----------



## i4detail (Feb 23, 2006)

FTR said:


> What you posted is interesting.
> If it is true then my concerns about too much seatpost extension on my Master Olympic may be unfounded.
> I need about 175mm of exposed seatpost (plus saddle stack height) and the headtube is 173mm according to Colnago.



I wouldn't be concerned 

I do two triathlons a year and the rest of the time I ride Tues/Thurs 25 miles Sat 60>
Sun family ride pull the kids in the trailer(on my hardtail) 10 miles.

So I'm obviously not a racer just enjoying the ride 

Like I'm sure we all do and will 

Build it the way you want and if it's fun to ride then you ride it more.
Isn't that the reason for all of this.

I know I'm not the only one that looks at are Colnago's,
and the paint schemes, 
and the history, 
and the craftsmenship, 
and thinks about the last ride and how it made us feel. 

CAN'T WAIT to ride again


----------

